# My crypts nursery



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

When i prune my crypts i use guard the surpluses roots to spreading. I have a stiro-foam box with a java moss bed, so i put this roots on the moss. In a few week i obtain a lot of baby crypts, then i pass this little plant to a pot with nutritive substrate.

Some pics























































The principal species are wendtii, green and brown, tropica and Mi Oya, becktii, and walkerii.

Greentings from Spain


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Looking good! Whats the potting mix you're using?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice looking plants! I especially like the wendtii with the striping on the leaves.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

thank for the comments.

i am using a mixture of red clay (used for childs in school works), local yelow clay, sifted earthworms castings, sand 2-3 mm of grain, akadama clay and old rest of floradepot.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Now THAT'S how you grow Crypts. Looks great Xema, I think I'm going to have to give that a try.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

My little crypt farm... at january 2005










Actually, i am testing some differents soils. Coco litter (coconut fiber) has showing good results.


----------

